# Luftwaffe and RAF pix



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2005)

I found this website full of pictures Ive never seen before. Most of them RAF and German.

http://www.aeronautics.ru/archive/wwii/photos/gallery_001/page_01.htm

Theres 6 gallery's total.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks a nice site syscom. Bookmarked it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

There are some great pics there. I stumbled across that one a while back while looking for something else. I forgot to bookmark it. So now I did. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool I bookmarked it also. Has some really nice pics.


----------

